# Closed Captioning for Xfinity On Demand?



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how to turn on closed captioning for Xfinity On Demand on a Tivo Premier? I have CC turned on in the Tivo setup and it works fine for live TV and recordings. It also works for Netflix because the Netflix app has a way to turn it on. I just can't find a place to turn it on for Xfinity On Demand. The shows I'm watching do say "CC" in the description so I'm assuming that means they have CC.

Thanks,
DM


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You have to hit the Info button IIRC, and then you get a page SIMILAR to what you get when you hit right arrow when watching a regular recording.. Then you can go down in the sidebar and turn on CC..

Though IIRC, I never had to do this initially, I only found it when trying to TURN OFF CC in On Demand once.. (Just like some normal channels, some On Demand recordings seem to have just as garbled CC..)


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Yep, the Info button does bring up a screen that allows me to turn on CC. It turns out that CC was enabled. The two shows I tried both were on Fox. It appears that even though the Fox shows say they have CC, that they really don't. I tried other networks and CC worked fine, but it didn't work for any of the Fox shows I tried.

DM


----------

